# red tuxedo morph



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well hi there again,

Got some males separated from my tank with tuxedo endlers in it. They've developed compleet different from my regular ones. It seems that the red chest influence from the ancestors came back. These 5 males are covered with more red than the regular tuxedos.

Despite of the fact that they look awesome, I really didn't want to keep those with the others. So, I've put these males in my community tank instead.

Pic 1 is a regular male tuxedo
Pic 2 is a male red tuxedo morph


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

nice looking endlers


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice little guys.


----------

